# What do you mean by PRE and POST BS ?



## Betsy K (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been away from TUG for a while and have just had the time to start following the posts again. This is probably a very silly question, but what do you mean when you refer to _*pre BS*_ and _*post BS*_ trading power when referring to SA weeks?

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy K (Jul 5, 2006)

*Found it.*


			
				Diane on 3/14/06 said:
			
		

> ...it is the infamous "Black Sunday" on which RCI supposedly integrated the computer software or records of South African resorts with those elsewhere in the world.


. A date back in 2005.

BK


----------



## JimJ (Jul 5, 2006)

About a year ago, RCI on one of their maintenance updates put the SA resorts into the regular RCI system and presumably alinged the trade power of those weeks more closely with more realistic supply/demand trade power.  Previously, most SA weeks traded about the same regarless of unit size, week #, etc.

This, of course, has generated endless debate among the SA week owners as to how, if at all, trade power was affected.  As usual, there are varying opinions.   Some say trade power was greatly dimished;  some say the better resorts got increased trade power.  Since the trade power formula is a deep dark secret, only the shadow knows!


----------

